# New property in Key West



## Timesharemogul (Aug 6, 2007)

I've owned several weeks in the Florida Keys for a long time. Much to my surprise, I received in today's mail an announcement from the developer of a new "fractional ownership" property in Key West. I was surprised to recive this because I had not requested this info nor do I know how they got my name and address.....anyways, the property is going to be called "The Key West Club". And they have a website already "TheKeyWestClub.com". What's unnerving is the introductory price (according to the mailed brochure) will be starting at $449,000 FOR A SEVEN WEEK PERIOD, which will include four winter weeks for each of each unit's seven owners. By my math 7 owners times four winter weeks means that each unit weill have twenty-eight "winter-season" weeks to share!!!:hysterical: 
      Out of curiosity, and partly because I like to think I know every square foot of land in Key West*, I Mapquested the address.....you couldn't be more AT the Key West International Airport unless you were on the runway. It is 1/10 of a mile east of "Coconut Mallory" and inland from the Boulevard.The pics shown in the brochure and on the website do not depict any direct ocean access although one could easily be fooled. The property abuts an inlet of water from a little east of Coconut Mallory which until now I always had assumed the water next to the airport was swamp or pondwater. 
    *After this development, I'm CERTAIN that there's no more buildable raw land left in Key West without doing a retrofit or razing current buildings.
     Dreaqming it: For $449,000, one could buy a lot of timeshares at Hyatt and the Galleon and own at a far more premium and convenient location...and have money left over to build a spectacular new home. 
Brian


----------



## JoAnn (Aug 6, 2007)

Our DD in Key West (for 30 years) has said for a long time that they were trying to push out the millionaires so the billionaires could come in.  And, would I ever love to live under the flight pattern of the airport!  

There was a hotel (a Best Western, maybe?) over by the airport...could they have torn that down for this "affordable" life style???  I'll have to call Pat tomorrow and ask her to check it out.  Or just take the ferry down and check it out myself :rofl:


----------



## JeffW (Aug 6, 2007)

I was able to locate this development via Google Earth.  If you are familiar with the road that leads from Roosevelt Blvd into that complex where the Doubletree Resort is, it looks like the development splits that road.  I've attached a Google Earth photo of it.  It's the two developments at the upper right.  The lower left is EYW airport, and the lower right is where the Best Western still is.

I drover thru it last year, it looks to be a pretty nice townhouse community.  Maybe they are taking some of the units and reselling them as fractional timeshares, assuming ~$450k is easier for some people to come up with than $3.5M.

Jeff


----------



## Timesharemogul (Aug 7, 2007)

*It was former Best Western*

This morning I called a friend in EYW....she informed me that this new development is owned/built by Spotswood Companies(the same family/Key West attorneys which built Coconut Beach, Hyatt Sunset Harbor, and half of the city to boot.) Prior to building "The Key West Club" it was in fact the site of the "Key Wester"/Best Western Motel. 
By coincidence the former Best Western Motel in nearbye Marathon Key was another motel which was reincarnated as timeshare (Bluegreen's "The Hammocks At Marathon"), although "The Key West Club" is only being sold now as "fractional ownership".  My friend said they got my name to solicit by going through ownership records in the courthouse...and that's how I came to receive a mailing (as did or will every other Galleon owner!)
So now we know the "rest of the story".


----------



## JeffW (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll have to take a look at it in person - I'm going down to KW in 2 1/2 weeks.

Jeff


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 8, 2007)

Spotswood sounds familiar - did they also take over the South Seas resort on Captiva?  As for Key West, I stayed at the Hyatt resort near the airport.  Fortunately the planes don't fly at night, but I hated having to drive to Mallory Square and spend $10 to park every time.


----------

